# Powerful Baby :)



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally, i was able to dump my c2d processor and got my entire components new. I know Cabby is too outdated, but i m too lazy to go to Sales Tax office to get form 50.

Anyway, the cabinet size is less than mid-tower, doesnt take too much space, no overclocking, but still this is the most powerful rig of my City !!

I tried my best to manage cables, and i hope it's okay.

*My present Rig !*
*s2.postimage.org/69kq1htus/image.jpg

*My previous Rig !*
*s1.postimage.org/688v25v0k/Img0576.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Aug 2, 2011)

Where's the pics??


----------



## Nipun (Aug 2, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> Finally, i was able to dump my c2d processor and got my entire components new. I know Cabby is too outdated, but i m too lazy to go to Sales Tax office to get form 50.
> 
> Anyway, the cabinet size is less than mid-tower, doesnt take too much space, no overclocking, but still this is the most powerful rig of my City !!
> 
> ...



Congrats man. Looks nice


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Where's the pics??



Exactly. Needs fixing?


----------



## Nipun (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Exactly. Needs fixing?



THe pics are not visible here  

Right click on "no-image" icon and select open image in new tab. Then see it 

EDIT: Sorry, it was needed to be fixed.  But, from OP's side:
New rig:
*s2.postimage.org/nzmemj7g3/image.jpg

Old one:
*s1.postimage.org/nyajn78lv/Img0576.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

lol, no pics??


----------

